# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Ошибка при создании информационной базы (ubuntu13.04+1C8.2.17-169)

## DDDDImoN

Доброго всем времени суток, делал сервер на ubuntu 13.04 по следующему мануалу: http://www.alsigned.ru/?p=2693
При создании ИБ происходит вот такая вот ошибка:

Подскажите как исправить! Заранее всем благодарен за помощь!

П.С. версия дистрибутива сервера 1С 8.2.17-169, а версия PostgreSQL совпадает с версией мануала.

П.С. на другом форуме мне написали про использование в названиях спец символов, но я их не использовал.

----------

